# Meet Snuffaluffagus!



## JoeOfArc (Mar 17, 2008)

Snuffles is 5 1/2 months old (we think) and we got him from a shelter. I don't know much about cat breeds, but I've been told that he is a dilute orange tabby. He weighs 8 lbs and is a huge ham for the camera. All of these pictures were taken from a cell phone, but I plan to get a new camera soon so I can get even more cute pics of him!


This is him as a baby! First day that we got him! Aww, i miss when he was that small.










This is him being goofy in the drawers of my sister's dresser... He likes to sleep in dressers more than he likes his bed, or even my bed unless I'm in there. If I'm going to be up late I open one of the drawers in my dresser and he will sleep there until I head to bed.










This is another of him being goofy. I think he's the opposite of claustrophobic. He likes to get in the smallest space possible, and hide until an unsuspecting ankle walks by... then BAM! he pounces... 










This is a pic of him sleeping at the floor by my feet. Usually on nights that I pull all-nighters with homework, he will leave his drawer and come sleep at my feet sometime early in the morning.










These are him sleeping on my lap while I did homework... Notice how big he's grown? I think he's getting to be a little fatty... but he's *MY* little fatty.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

We he is just adorable. I love the pic in the shower box. My cats get in weird places but that might beat them all


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

He's really beautifull... :heart


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

OMG the one in the shower box had me howling! Too funny.
He's so sweet.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a dilute orange tabby, too. Mine is a long-hair, though. Your Snuff is beautiful. I liked seeing the pics of him from baby to now.
WHAT did you DO to your hand? 8O


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I love the way he's smiling in the last picture.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh, he is a sweetie alright, was a very cute kitten and grown into a very handsome man  The cat in the box pic does freak me out a bit though - looks like something you might see on CSI :lol:


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

OH MY WORD!!!!! that kitty looks just like my Aramis!!











They could be twins!!!! COOL!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

OMG! I know they don't look exactly the same, Pesty is red/tan and white, and Snuffles is solid.........but he totally reminds me of Pesty! I see alot of similarities, just the way he poses, and acts goofie.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Snuff is a beautiful kitty!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute and silly kitty :lol:


----------



## buzby (Feb 28, 2008)

I love the shower box one

why is it cats have this need to get into any box, if its to small then they make it fit lol :lol:


----------

